# 主观态度



## Ben pan

In contemporaray Chinese, we get used to say 主观态度， but I think it is some sort of Marxism residule. Do you think 主观态度 和 客观态度  is a tenable differentiation?  

In English, do you think "subjective attitude" or "objective attitude" is a natural and good expression?


----------



## jamiefkw

Just goggled subjective attitude and objective attitude, it seems that they are psychological/psychic terms. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Could you give an example of how 主观态度 and 客观态度 are used in daily conversation?
It's hard to come up with an English term without any context.


----------



## Ben pan

没考上大学，不是你的错，主观上来说，你态度很好，非常努力、认真。


----------



## xiaolijie

Ben pan said:


> 没考上大学，不是你的错，主观上来说，你态度很好，非常努力、认真。


Your question is about 主观态度 and 客观态度 but the example you gave has neither of them. Both "主观上来说" and "你态度很好" are just common ways of speaking and would not draw any special attention the way 主观态度 and 客观态度 would.


----------



## SuperXW

Ben pan said:


> 没考上大学，不是你的错，主观上来说，你态度很好，非常努力、认真。


首先，中文里的「主观态度」和「客观态度」，你必须想清楚。你这例子都没用到这两个说法，尤其是「客观态度」似乎根本无法应用在这儿。
我会想到的例句是：你对这个人的评价抱有主观态度，而他们是持客观态度的。
这和你例句中的「主观态度」就不一样。你例句中的意思更倾向于表达「主观原因」「客观原因」。


----------



## Ben pan

我们学校的师资是全省最强的...因此客观条件非常好，这么多人考上重点大学也是情理之中的事，但也有些人的*主观态度*太消极，一点都不努力...
你罪倒是不大，但鉴于你*主观态度*太过恶劣，法院会重判的！


----------



## SuperXW

Ben pan said:


> 我们学校的师资是全省最强的...因此客观条件非常好，这么多人考上重点大学也是情理之中的事，但也有些人的*主观态度*太消极，一点都不努力...
> 你罪倒是不大，但鉴于你*主观态度*太过恶劣，法院会重判的！


这种情况下，我想英文里只会用attitude一词就够了。someone's attitude，肯定是someone的，不会是客观的。
仔细想想，这些话中「主观」二字只起强调作用，或者说是官方套话。即使去掉它们，也不影响表达。


----------



## Ben pan

I agree with you, in these cases, "attitude" is good, while subjective attitude makes the sentence incomprehensible. But I believe there are more to say about the use of "subjective attitude" in English. And there are more examples in Chinese than I enlisted. Waiting for more imputs.


----------



## jamiefkw

In  most of your examples, the word "attitude" is enough:
a. 你态度很好 = you have a positive attitude
b. 有些人的主观态度太消极 = some people are too pessimistic
c. 你主观态度太过恶劣 = you have a bad attitude

主观上来说 = personally (speaking)


I think you are too carried away by the word "主观".
Words in contemporary Chinese are sometimes redundant, so it's meaningless to focus on them.

I think the following sentences would sound equally fine
b. 有些人太消极
c. 你态度太过恶劣


----------



## SuperXW

你可以google "subjective attitude"，是可以用的，不过是为了强调「主观性」与「客观性」的区别，而不是为了强调某人的态度是否正确。

重复一下我的例句：
_你对这个人的评价抱有*主观态度*，而他们是持*客观态度*的。_
这句的「主观」「客观」就不能去掉，可以用subjective/objective attitude，但是和你的用法明显不同。


----------



## xiaolijie

"Subjective attitude" and "objective attitude" belong to communist/ socialist parlance and you don't see them often in English (They exist, but mostly as Chinglish translation!). 
My advice is to use just "attitute" or "subjective/ objective" depending on what you really want to say. A similar pair you want to avoid is 「主观原因」「客观原因」.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Ben pan said:


> Do you think 主观态度 和 客观态度  is a tenable differentiation?


Yes.  One of the definitions of 態度 is "對事情採取的主張或立場", referring to a person's viewpoint, standpoint, or opinion.  主观态度 "subjective viewpoint, subjective opinion" and 客观态度 "objective viewpoint, objective opinion" do make sensible distinctions.  You can easily find examples like "本文不代表本人的任何主观态度" and "用客观态度看历史" on Google. 


Ben  pan said:


> In English, do you think "subjective attitude" or  "objective attitude" is a natural and good expression?


If  this is a pure "English" question, I think the English-only forum may  offer you more help.  If this is a "translation" question, I think  "subjective attitude" and "objective attitude" are often not the best  translations for 主观态度 and 客观态度  respectively.  Of course, it depends on  each individual context.


----------



## wishonatrish

SuperXW said:


> 重复一下我的例句：
> _你对这个人的评价抱有*主观态度*，而他们是持*客观态度*的。_



My translation: "Your critique is based on a subjective and personal viewpoint, whereas they are thinking objectively."


----------

